# Queastion on tuning 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element



## hbroome (Sep 13, 2009)

I am shooting a 2012 carbon element 29" draw, 3e rkt cams, 70#s, qad drop away rest, hunter easton acc 390 arrows, carbon to carbon arrow length is 28 1/2, i put my rest at center shot and it was cutting bad to the left, so i had to move my rest all the way to the right arrow is clearing but not by much,this is the only way it will shoot a perfect bullet hole and it is grouping very good, the queastion i have is what can i do to be able to put my rest at center shot and still be able to shoot a good bullet hole, is anybody else had the same issue if so what is your advice for me, i wouldnt have a problem with my rest being that far to the right but it looks so funny and if i ever decide to shoot a fix broadhead its gonna be a issue, i read about making your cams lean but i would rather my rest be to the right than my string be out of center with my riser. would a different spine arrow do the trick if so what do u suggest.


----------



## hbroome (Sep 13, 2009)

there is no problem with the cams or the timing that has all been checked out and i also forgot to mention that i am shooting 100 grain point


----------



## DV8Pilot (Jun 5, 2010)

Hows the cam lean at full draw? Might need some twists to the right side of the yoke.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I think your arrows are under-spined .. for 28 1/2" and 70# you should be shooting at least the ACC Pro 340 !
I'm shooting 26" ACC Pro 390's from my CE on 65# and they fly great -- but they are 2 and a half inches shorter than yours.


----------



## hbroome (Sep 13, 2009)

my cams do not have any lean to them at full draw, but wouldnt u rather your rest be off center than your string off center, because if i put a twist in the yoke,the string is not gonna be center with the riser, and as far as stiff arrows go i also had some carbon express maxima hunter 350s cut to the same length, at center shot with the 350s i had a worse tear to the left than i did with the 390s


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Your ARE underspined with the 390s! 

NC


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

I set the rest for center shot on my ellement then put 2.5 or 3 twist in the left yoke(looking from the string towards the bow) to get rid of the left tear,if you twist the right side the draw stop will slide past the cable. I think this counters the torque from the roller guard.Mine shoots good this way.Still need a properly spined arrow though


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hbroome said:


> I am shooting a 2012 carbon element 29" draw, 3e rkt cams, 70#s, qad drop away rest, hunter easton acc 390 arrows, carbon to carbon arrow length is 28 1/2, i put my rest at center shot and it was cutting bad to the left, so i had to move my rest all the way to the right arrow is clearing but not by much,this is the only way it will shoot a perfect bullet hole and it is grouping very good, the queastion i have is what can i do to be able to put my rest at center shot and still be able to shoot a good bullet hole, is anybody else had the same issue if so what is your advice for me, i wouldnt have a problem with my rest being that far to the right but it looks so funny and if i ever decide to shoot a fix broadhead its gonna be a issue, i read about making your cams lean but i would rather my rest be to the right than my string be out of center with my riser. would a different spine arrow do the trick if so what do u suggest.


Drop the draw to 65 lbs.


----------

